# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Κεικ Βρωμης δικη μου παραλλαγη

## vAnY

μολις εβαλα να ψηθει ενα κεικ που εκανα με βαση τη συνταγη σου masistas, αλλα εκανα καποιες παραλλαγες.. ( :01. Mr. Green: για να δουμε τι θα βγει....)

Υλικά:
2 κούπες βρώμη (quaker)
1 κούπα αλεύρι σταρένιο ολικής αλεσης
2 κανονικά γεμάτες κουταλιές της σούπας baking powder
1 κουταλι σουπας κανέλα (μ'αρεσει πολυ  :01. Razz: )


1 κούπα whey ανακατεμενη με νερο (εχω γευση βανιλια)
1χουφτα αποξηραμενα blueberries και cranberries
1 κουταλιά της σούπας ελαιόλαδο
3 αυγά  ασπράδια αυγών
1/4 της κούπας τριμμένο καρύδι.
1/2 λεμονι (χυμο)


Ανάβουμε το φούρνο για προθέρμανση στους 210 βαθμούς.

Ανακατεύουμε τη βρωμη (χωρις να την εχουμε αλεσει) σε μεγάλο μπόλ με το αλέυρι ολικής, το baking powder, την κανέλα.

Βάζουμε τα αποξηραμενα φρουτα μαζί με τη whey,
Τους προσθέτουμε στο πρώτο μείγμα. Προσθέτουμε το ελαιόλαδο τα αυγά και τη τριμμενη καρύδα και ανακατεύουμε το μείγμα με κουτάλι μέχρι να γίνει ομοιογενές. 

Βάζουμε λαδόχαρτο σε μια μακρόστενη φόρμα για κέηκ, ώστε να μην κολλήσει στο ψήσιμο, ρίχνουμε το μείγμα και ψήνουμε στην χαμηλή ή στη μεσαία θέση του φούρνου για 30 - 35 λεπτά. Τα τελευταία 5 λεπτά ελέγχουμε το ψήσιμο γιατί το κέηκ αυτό καίγεται εύκολα.

Το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει και το καταβροχθίζουμε!

Θα ποσταρω φωτο μολις βγει... ΑΝ δεν μου καει :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Προς το παρον μια φωτο ΠΡΙΝ το βαλω στο φουρνο




Και μετα.... Λοιπον βγηκε ΠΟΛΥ ωραιο !!! το συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα !!

----------


## KATERINI 144

βανεσα στη φωτο καλο φαινεται, απο γευση λεει τιποτα?!

----------


## vAnY

Φωτη τελικα βγηκε πολυ νοστημο, νομιζα πως θα εβγαινε αγλυκο και στεγνο αλλα χαρη στα αποξηραμενα φρουτα ηταν πολυ καλη η γευση του !! :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ε τότε θα δώσω εντολη να το φτιάξουν γιατι ως γνωστόν δεν πιανουν τα χέρια μου, μη κοιτάς που ο ηλιας είναι πολυτεχνίτης, εγω δεν.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vAnY

ελα βρε συ ευκολο ειναι  :01. Smile:  μη νομιζεις , κι εγ μια στο τοσο μαγειρευω...κυριως γιατι το βαριεμαι... αλλα αμα εχω μερακι καμια μερα, φτιαχνω κανα κεικ, καμια πιτουλα, μακαροναδα... χεχεχε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## StefPat

Να σας ρωτήσω, όταν λέτε "Βρώμη", εννοείτε τα Quaker; (τα κλασσικά)

----------


## vAnY

ναι βρε.. :01. Wink:

----------


## StefPat

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Αυτά δηλαδή:
http://team13.gdnm.org/files/2009/11...White_Oats.jpg

Ή ένα άλλο που είναι μακρόστενο κουτί;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vAnY

ε ναι καλε :01. ROFL:

----------


## StefPat

Ωραία, ευχαριστώωωωω!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Qlim4X

vany! θα μου φερεις κεικ? :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> vany! θα μου φερεις κεικ?


μη φας,εχει γλαροσουπα :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

το κεικ ειχε εξαφανιστει απο τη δευτερη μερα κιολας.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## stamthedrum

κανα γλυκαντικό δε θα βοηθούσε;;;

----------


## vAnY

εδω ειπα να κανω ενα υγιεινο κεικ για οσους κανουν διατροφη, ως γλυκαντικα μετρανε τα ξερα φρουτα που εβαλα μεσα, και η whey δινει μια γλυκια γευση επισης
 :01. Smile:  δοκιμασε το

----------


## ironick

nomizw se exasa kapou eki sto aleuri...

----------


## chr04

Τι να κάνω για να περάσει η Κυριακή, έφτιαξα το κεικ της vAnY.

Παραλλαγή, δεν έβαλα καθόλου ξερά φρούτα, έβαλα 50γρ κουβερτούρα και αντί για καρύδια, αμύγδαλα ωμά που είχα. Επίσης έβαλα μισο κουταλάκι κανέλα και 2 βανίλιες (ίσως το τελικό αποτέλεσμα να ήθελε περισότερη κανέλα). Χρόνο για ψήσιμο δεν κράτησα κατα διαστήματα έβαζα ένα μαχαίρι και έβλεπα αν έβγαινε στεγνό ή όχι.

Το αποτέλεσμα:

----------


## StefPat

γεύση;

----------


## chr04

Καλή θα έλεγα. Την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού και περισσότερη κανέλα.

Ίσως δεν χρειάζεται η επιπλέον βανίλια που έβαλα, αφου και η πρωτεινη βανίλια ήταν.

Πάντως για πρωινό με γαλα είναι σουπερ.

----------


## Stella

Πώς την παλεύετε ρε σεις με τέτοια στο ψυγείο σας;;;;
Μια φορά εφτιαξα κάτι παρόμοιο και το εξαφάνησα σε μια μέρα!
Πειρασμός....

----------


## gmalamos

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:  σλουρπ μπραβο κρις ελπιζω να βγηκε καλο !!]
Αυριο λεω να φτιαξω παλι, αλλα με whey  γευση cookie chocolate και θα προσθεσω ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου! φοβερη ιδεα :03. Thumb up: !

----------


## just chris

διευκρινισε μου κατι....οταν λες μια κουπα γουει,ποσα σκουπ εννοεις;;;

----------


## dhmhtrhs 1979

φαινεται πολυ καλλο!!!δεν μου στελνεις ενα κοματι??? :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## chr04

Πήρα το πρωί μερικά κομμάτια στην δουλειά να δοκιμάσουν συνάδερφοι και έπαθαν πλάκα. Ειδικά όταν τους είπα ότι δεν έχει καθόλου ζάχαρη και βούτυρο!

Ρώτησα αν του λείπει τίποτα στην γεύση και μου είπαν ότι είναι πολύ καλό!

----------


## vAnY

ουαου σουπερ !! τελικα με εβαλες κι εμενα στη πριζα κι εχω ενα που ψηνεται στο φουρνο αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε.... :01. Razz:  Μολις βγει θα παρω φωτο...

----------


## just chris

> ουαου σουπερ !! τελικα με εβαλες κι εμενα στη πριζα κι εχω ενα που ψηνεται στο φουρνο αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε.... Μολις βγει θα παρω φωτο...


λοιπον θα μου διευκρινισεις τι εννοεις με την γουει...στην ξαναεκανα την ερωτηση αλλα δεν μου απαντησες!

----------


## vAnY

:08. Toast: ενα σκουπ διαλλυμενο σε μια κουπα νερο, σορρυ που δεν απαντησα νωριτερα !
Βγηκε το κεικ !! :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

> ενα σκουπ διαλλυμενο σε μια κουπα νερο, σορρυ που δεν απαντησα νωριτερα !
> Βγηκε το κεικ !!



Καλο φαινεται.... για στειλε κανα κομματι να φαμε  :01. Mr. Green:  Ετσι και αντιλειφθω πως εχει ζαχαρη και βουτυρο... κρύψου....  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

:01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  δεν εχει δεν εχει ζαχαρη ουτε βουτηρο !! Απλα αυτη τη φορα αντι για 2 κουπες βρωμης εβαλα 1 βρωμης και 1 μουσλι.... αντι για whey βανιλια ηταν whey σοκολατα μποισκοτο, + ξυσμα ενος πορτοκαλιου.
 :01. Mr. Green:  δεν το δοκιμασα ακομη....
Προλαβαινεις να ρθεις αυριο αθηνα  :01. Razz:  να σου δωσωχαχα

----------


## masistas

Μόλις τώρα το είδα το thread  :03. Thumb up:  Ωραίες παραλλαγές φτιάξατε.  :03. Thumb up: 
Την τελευταία φορά το έφτιαξα με χυμό από σαγκουίνι και έγινε τέλειο. 
Την επόμενη φορά θα το δοκιμάσω με  cranberries. σλούρπ!

----------


## Michail

Φαίνεται πολύ καλό!Από βδομάδα θα κάνω απόπειρα να το φτιάξω.

----------


## Napakos

καλησπέρα,το έκανα και εγώ με τι μονη διαφορα ότι έβαλα πρωτεΐνη όγκου για να δώσει γλυκιά γεύση και έκανα μια κουβερτούρα κομματάκια στο multi και τα ανακάτεψα όλα μαζί...πρέπει να έχει βγει πολύ ωραίο τώρα είναι στο φούρνο και ετοιμάζεται...το έκανα πολύ "θερμιγονο"... ότι πρέπει αυτή την περίοδο... θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω τι έβγαλα..πολύ καλή η συνταγή πάντως..

----------


## Mitsen

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση, η whey μέσα στο φούρνο δεν χάνει θρεπτικά συστατικά την ώρα που ψήνεται? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Napakos

μπα , δε νομίζω..καλά βγήκε πολύ τουμπανο το κεκακι...φουλ καλες θερμιδες

----------

